# 5K pour K......KaRiNe !



## zaby

KaRiNe,* 

Arrivée à ton cinquième postiversaire,
reçois ces félicitations tant méritées 
pour toutes tes interventions bien pensées, 
utiles et rigolotes. Bonne Mère ! 
Quelle artiste ! Dessinant avatars sublimes, 
plus portraits ou rébus aux grandes occasions, 
sois, là, à ton tour, l'objet de nos attentions.
Las ! tu me vois sèche pour cette ultime rime 



* T'as vu, je m'applique, je fais même gaffe aux majuscules !


----------



## itka

Ma Chère Karine, toutes mes félicitations pour ce beau postiversaire ! Désormais, afin que nul n'en ignore, permets-moi de t'offrir ce modeste présent à suspendre à ton cou...


----------



## tie-break

Ma chère Karine, félicitations pour tes 5000 posts !

Et pour rester dans le thème...je vais t'offrir ce vieux billet de collection afin de ne pas oublier ce qu'il y avait avant l'euro. Mais ne me dit sûrtout pas que puisque tu es Français il aurait fallu t'offrir 5000 francs , pour cette somme là, heureusement, il n'y a pas de coupure


----------



## Calamitintin

Pour toi. Et tu sais l'aversion que j'ai pour ce truc, faut-y que j't'aime .
Pour toi aussi. Quelle surprise ! 
Bravo Karinette !
++
Cal


----------



## heidita

I really _should_ tell you in German!!!! 

Just returned form lovely old rainy Germany () I have brought you a real treat!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Thomas1

*Chère Karine, mes félicitations à l'occasion de ta cinquième positversaire. *
*  C'est toujours un plaisire de te "rencontrer" ici.   *
* Chapeau bas !* 
​


----------



## FranParis

Alors, cinq mille aujoud'hui
Et même plus s'il vous plaît!
Nous fait la Karine chèrie
Avec son air super gai.

Tout plein de concision
De drôlerie, de finesse
Sont ces cinq mille opinions
Postés par c'tte joliesse...


----------



## DearPrudence

Ah la la, vous pourriez pas grouper les filles quand même 
Moi, je n'ai plus de cadeaux en stock ; plus de tripes, de calva ou de pommes. Voyons ce qu'il me reste dans mon sac : youpi, de la pluie (c'est pour la rime, histoire de )
Enfin bref, *congrats *


----------



## geve

Mince, je l'ai pas vu arriver, j'ai rien préparé ! Une demi-myriade, un quinté de milliers ! 1000 posts par doigt de pied gauche, 2500 par narine, 1250 par canine ! Une armée de petits posts, alignés en rang d'oignon, prêts à se battre sur les fronts langagiers, qu'il pleuve ou qu'il vente, 24 heures par jour et 365 jours par an !
Le forum s'en réjouit, sais-tu ? Vois comme il est à la fête. Il se pare de couleurs printannières, et ce n'est pas pour fêter de quelconques événements nationaux, mais bien pour la forera Karine, celle qui signe d'un K valeureux, celle qui colore les forer@s même malgré eux, celle qui rameute la troupe autour d'un fil en déroute, celle qui part à l'assaut des sommets pyèmesques. 
Avec tout ça, tu mérites bien un petit en-cas. 


(Thanks for the link, Alex!)


----------



## JackD

Je n'aurais voulu rater ça pour rien au monde...
Merci pour ces 5000 messages pleins de sourires et de bonne humeur. J'espère qu'il y en aura encore beaucoup d'autres


----------



## PhilFrEn

Pour fêter ca, je t'offre *5000 Francs*... guinéens. 

Quoi ca fait pas plaisir? Ué bah on fait avec c'qu'on a hein, c'est toujours mieux que rien comme on dit toujours  !

Big up .

Phil.

PS: tu es donc l'heureuse détentrice de, aux dernières nouvelles, *1,0686540 euro*. Elle est pas belle la vie ?


----------



## misstic

Zente KaRiNe... Dès la première rencontre, rue des ... je fus sous le charme... Il fallait donc absolument que je te revois.... je suis donc partie à ta recherche de par le vaste Web... jusqu'en Sierra Leone, 8°23'32.23" N, 10°51'59.62" W... Tu imagines donc à quel point ton invitation me touche ! C'est 1er postiversaire auquel je participe !!! Alors voyons... un anniversaire s'accompagne toujours d'une carte de voeu, d'une bonne bouteille et de pralines (c'est la coutume en Allemagne) ! 5000 posts c'est impressionnant quand même !!! Ah, j'allais oublier de préciser... je viens avec quelques copines... cela ne te dérange pas j'espère ? Alors ZoYeux PoSTiveRSaire !!!!


----------



## Ploupinet

Joyeux postiversaireuh cul d'oursing !


----------



## Nicomon

Ma chère Karine, c’est à ton tour
De te laisser parler d’amour ♪♫♪ (air connu)

J’avais pensé, pour l’occasion
T’offrir un dessin de ma création
Ou t’écrire une chanson sur Marseille
Que j’aurais fait rimer avec soleil
Et peut-être un poème en alexandrins…
Mais j’ai dû y renoncer non sans chagrin
Comme je ne suis hélas ni artiste, ni poète
Faudra te contenter de ces simples rimettes 

Je t’ai quand même trouvé *5000*
francs 1971  questions recettes et aussi... lapins

Et en prime, pour t'abriter de la pluie que DP a sortie de son sac à malices... je t'offre cet article de ma collection privée 

*BON POSTIVERSAIRE !*​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*Zaby, itka, Stefano, Cal, heidita, Tomek, Francis, DP, gève, Jack, Phil, misstic, Ploup, et Nicole : *
pas le temps ce matin de vous répondre en détail, mais je le ferai plus tard ! (menace à peine voilée : vous ne perdez rien pour attendre ! )
En attendant : ... !  (à écouter/regarder jusqu'au bout bien sûr !)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Karine, avec ta dernière trouvaille, j'ai comme l'impression que tu nous en a bouché un coin à tous, surtout si l'on s'en tient à la publicité subliminale (?) qui se cache au bas de ton message...   

Félicitations quand même pour ta créativité!


----------



## zazap

5000 Posts c'est tout un score, je suis pas sortie du bois si je veux te ratrapper...Merci pour toutes tes apportations, et j'espère te croiser par ici tout le temps!  Gros bisous, zazap!
C'est vrai que ta dernière trouvaille, c'est assez intense...Mais moi chu ben open, tsé...
​


----------



## Necsus

*Be'...*



* CoNgRaTsKaRiNe !!!!!*​


----------



## mickaël

Ah la la, tu ne failliras jamais à ta réputation de gaffeuse... 
Toutes mes félicitations pour ces 1000 messages de plus à ton compteur, et pour la personne que tu es, une personne remarquable, toujours dévouée et adorable pour ses amis (ou non). Je salue aussi ton esprit très vif. 
Je te souhaite beaucoup d'autres messages. 

Une petite poire pour fêter ça ?


----------



## Gévy

Eh, oh, ma belle marseillaise, tu as mis le turbo ou quoi?

Merci de ces messages qui nous apportent le soleil, merci de nous lancer toujours une bouée de sauvetage (change les filles par les mecs... ) et merci pour tout, tout simplement.

Bisous pleins d'amitié,

Gévy


----------



## linguist786

Karine, je suis arrivée un peu en retard, mais je ne manquerais pour rien ton postiversaire!

Félicitations mon amie!

(Sorry for not doing fancy things like the others)!


----------



## totor

¡cómo 5000, si ayer la felicitamos por los 4000!

entonces…

*¡felices 6000, karine! *​


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola :

Siento imponerte otra vez el ... de mi avatar. Pero no tengo más remedio para felicitarte sino cambiarlo aquí por uno que hubieras preferido y muy adecuado : las tortugas llegan siempre con retraso...

Un beso 

Paquita


----------



## Punky Zoé

Dire que je suis en retard est un doux euphémisme , mais bon j'ai une excuse, une vraie, une certifiée, pas bidonnée pour un sou ! (quand tu as passé les 5000 , j'étais au fond du jardin et il est grand ! ).
Mais j'arrive quand même avant les 6000 ...

Bon, pour me faire pardonner deux cadeaux : 

ça (un deux-en-un !) pour l'étape 35  du ...

voyage que je t'offre ! 

Des bisous, des bisous par milliers, sans la moindre trace de grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## PhilFrEn

Punky Zoé said:


> voyage que je t'offre !


 
Sans déconner , Googlemap c'est du grand art, "étape 35: traverser à la nage l'océan", ils doivent bien s'amuser/fumer/boire à GoogeleMap Office ou je n'sais quoi .


----------



## tie-break

PhilFrEn said:


> Sans déconner , Googlemap c'est du grand art, "étape 35: traverser à la nage l'océan", ils doivent bien s'amuser/fumer/boire à GoogeleMap Office ou je n'sais quoi .


 
Il faut leur demander s'ils ont testé personnellement cette étape  en fin de compte ça ne devrait pas être si difficile...il y aura bien quelques îlots pour se reposer de temps en temps 

Karine...karine...il faudrait que tu fasse aussi ce *petit* trajet à la nage, ce serait sans doute la meilleure demonstration d'amitié envers tous ces gens qui t'ont félicité jusque à present... 

_Je n'ose pas penser à quel genre de réponse tu va me donner_...


----------



## carolineR

*K's 5 K !*

*BRAVO*​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*Zaby* : Je vois que tu as su brosser mon portrait dans le sens du poil, sans exagération aucune. Sois louée pour tant d'honnêteté ! (je ne parle même pas de l'alternance de la casse de mon pseudo, qui m'a quasiment émue aux larmes quand je l'ai vue...)

* itka* : Cette image est tout mon portrait : pendants d'oreilles, décolleté, bijou doré ostentatoire... Non, vraiment, j'ai l'impression que tu m'as déjà rencontrée ! (bon, c'est l'intention qui compte, hein !)

* Stefano* : Ni 5000 lires, ni 5000 francs auraient pu me satisfaire. Non plus que 5000 euros. Non. Voyons voir... 5000 jours de vacances en Italie, pourquoi pas ? 

* Calette* : Oh, un Flipbook tout miteux rien que pour moi ! Fallait pas !
(si, si, fallait en fait : c'est une pièce de collection maintenant, je l'échangerais pour rien au monde, même pas contre une certaine photo...)
Pour la deuxième image, me suis reconnue à gauche avec mon bonnet d'âne personnalisé...

* heidita*:  I already tasted this treat in Vienna. No offense, but I would have prefered chocolate or... Mozart Kugel! (don't know if I spelt it properly... but I know how to eat it: you have to take off the paper first...)

*Tomek *: J'ai apprécié ton message aux couleurs françaises. Je vois que tu as ressenti mon patriotisme toi aussi. Il y a très peu de fautes en plus dans ton message, tu t'améliores de jours en jours ! Faut croire que nos corrections te profitent, finalement ! (je sens que tu vas ouvrir un nouveau fil pour mieux comprendre l'usage de "profiter" dans ce contexte, non ?)

*Francis *: Ah voilà un message comme je les aime. Comme Zaby tu as su mettre en avant toutes mes qualités. J'apprécie tout particulièrement le mot "joliesse" en accord avec mon penchant naturel pour le raffinement...

*DearPru* : T'as raison, pour les cadeaux, faut prendre ce qui nous tombe sous la main... Ça "tombe" bien : c'est la sécheresse chez moi !

*Gève *: Ben voilà qui ne pouvait me faire plus plaisir ! Le seul mets que je sache cuisiner avec bonheur... (il est bien ce petit site, on peut en faire des bêtises avec...)

*JackD* : Oula, suis pas encore prête pour escalader un 5K moi ! Tu me laisses m'échauffer encore un peu, dis ? (disons encore au moins 5000 jours, pendant mes vacances dans le pays de Stefano, c'est bon ?)

*Phil* : Même remarque qu'heidita... Du chocolat de Guinée Équatoriale, ça aurait pu le faire non ? (c'est qu'il faut que je prenne des forces pour ne pas me noyer lors de ma future traversée, que toi, Stefano et PZ voulez me voir expérimenter à toute force...)

*misstic* : Voilà, t'as pensé au chocolat toi, au moins ! Bon, pas de bol, les pralines, c'est les seuls chocolats que j'apprécie pas...

*Ploup'* : Ah ben si, je croyais pas que c'était possible... mais je confirme, t'as réussi à faire plus miteux que Cal ! Bravo, le défi était difficile à relever pourtant... 

*Nicomalapine* : Je prends tous tes anciens Nicomonlapins... (j'aime bien les rimes simplettes ou les simples rimettes, moi !)

*Víctor* : T'as l'œil, on dirait ! Et pas dans ta (lampe de) poche ! Je t'assure que j'avais pas vu cette pub subliminale : j'ai un écran trop petit, j'avais pas scrollé... (ça vaut l'excuse de PZ ça, mais comme elle, j'assure que c'est vrai !)

*zazap* : Apportations. Je savais même pas que je pouvais en faire... Mon dico s'enrichit entre tes posts et ceux de Nico !

*Necsus* : Be'? Ma che significa « Be' »?

*Mickaël* : Merci de venir à ma rescousse après mes gaffes involontaires (ah bon ? On peut faire des gaffes volontaires maintenant ?). Pour la poire — j'ai eu peur, mais non — elle est tout simplement parfaite avec du bon chocolat chaud assez épais pour ne pas dégouliner trop vite...

*Gévy* : "Se la couler douce pendant que ses clients coulent"... C'est un complot ou quoi ? Encore une histoire de noyade ?

*linguist786*: Sorry but "fancy things" are mandatory... Try again or please unsubscribe this thread...

*totor*: Mañana es tambien el ayer de pasado mañana... ¿No? (c'était la minute nécessaire de madame karinopède...)

*Paquita*: A mi me parece que el complot de ahogamiento de Stefano, Phil y PZ se precisa... Pero si tu hubieras sido (¡oula!) una tortuga de agua, quizás haya tenido yo (!!) un rescato contigo...

*PZ* : Passe encore que toi et les informaticiens de chez Glouglou (sans compter d'autres complicités ici démasquées) veuillez me voir faire glouglou dans l'Atlantique... Mais alors le coup de l'excuse du jardin trop grand pour un retard de posti, on me l'avait encore jamais faite !

*Caro* : T'as de la chance d'avoir écrit en piyème toi... Sinon, après un congrats d'une telle inventivité, je te causais plus !

Bon, en vrai, je vous fais à tous au moins *5000 bisettes* bien sûr. 
Au plaisir de vous lire au fil et à mesure... (non, cette expression n'existe pas !)

[oui, toujours le même problème des souriards surnuméraires, alors à vous de les replacer aux bons endroits en fonction du contexte... Les voici, dans l'ordre décroissant de leur usage :       ]


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Oh, je suis en retard! Mais cela fait bien un mois ou deux que je n'étais pas venu par ici (en dépit de mes bonnes résolutions) . Bravo KaRiNe et merci. Pour ton précieux concours sur ce forum, je veux dire. Oh, et ne subis pas la tyranie de ces souriards raleurs.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*Nil *: Y'a pas de personnes en retard ici, y'a que des personnes qu'ont des trop grand jardins...


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

There are traditions that last and last... such as me being late everywhere! 

I owe you a double apologize: one for not coming over earlier, and one for not posting in French. I'm sorry to say I forgot my French-Spanish translator at home today (and WRF shouldn't be used as a free translation service, right?  ), so I don't understand much of what's going on here, let alone commenting! 

Anyway, huge kisses and very big (even if belated) congratulations to you.

See you!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*Venezuelan, ma puce* : You're lucky, today I'm not on a bad hair day (*): I'm on a super mood!  So even if you too would have said you have a too big garden as the reason why you're late, I would have been as glad as now to read you today. 

(*) Moreover I had my hair cut this week end...


----------



## Eva Maria

Félicitations, Karine!

Je me souviens encore de la "queue de taureau (cuit) à l'étouffée" et du "gelatinado de rúcula"!!!!!!! Ja ja ja ja ja 

Espero celebrar contigo tus próximos 5.000!

Eva Maria


----------



## Tresley

FELICITATIONS!​ 
Mieux tard que jamais! 5000 déjà!!!​ 
FELICITATIONS!​ 
Je t'envois mes meilleurs voeux et te remercie beaucoup de m'avoir aidé avec mes traductions.

FELICITATIONS!

Pour te féliciter j'ai préparé un plat spécial de Yorkshire pour toi.

FELICITATIONS!

Le voilà! http://www.what-why-wisdom.com/images/beefpudblu.gif 

Roast Beef and Yorkshire Pudding! Enjoy!

FELICITATIONS!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci *Eva Maria* y *Tres* !  
 (quoique, ton plat Tres...    )


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Merci *Eva Maria* y *Tres* !
> (quoique, ton plat Tres...    )


C'est vrai? T'es au régime? Je peux t'en débarrasser, de ce plat!


----------



## LaurentK

KARINE MILLE FOIS CINQ

Karine! mille fois cinq you,
Qarine pour les Qataris, de la Belle Province au
Barine -au Bahreïn aussi on s'enrhume, on te tresse des fleurs de man
Darine, on te fête, de plumes on te pare, quand de la
Farine tu nous sors, depuis le bord de ta Grande Bleue
Marine, cette réponse qui nous laisse dans la
Narine du thym de la garrigue, un peu de safran et un kilo de figues
Carine faut pas s'y tromper, et c'est à méditer année après année... 
Parine s'est pas fait en un jour et il l'a constaté le Gars
Garine en voyant le soleil, sur ton clavier, ne jamais se coucher,
Karine de l'Oural au Vieux Port, bien sûr que c'est toi la
Tsarine...

--
un peu en retard pour la fête, y reste un truc à boire???


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*LaurentK* : si si, il en reste. Fais donc une bonne action toi aussi ! 
(magnifique ode ! )


----------



## LaurentK

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> *LaurentK* : si si, il en reste. Fais donc une bonne action toi aussi !


 
Merci Karine! Je lève mon Vert à cette profession de Foie et je passe tout de suite commande du t-shirt qui révèle tout le goût de ton esprit potache fumant, version bouillabaisse .


----------



## nichec

Ohohohohohoh, 5000

I have to say something.....I have to.....What is it?........Where is my note of the speech?

My dear dear dear KaRiNe, I love you for who you are, please stay with us forever

Congratulations (before I forget it all together)


----------



## jonquiliser

Now that others have come with late congratulations, me too I dare step onto the scene, with a bouquet of fine, sparkingly orange carrots, with their crisp green tops and tender bodies. While the trumpets sound, I solemnly hand you the little rooties, bow so deep my head touches my knees and stammer forth some deeply felt and genuinely meant congratulations and praise.

Thanks for being around here!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*Nichec*: You don't need a speech, I love your "..."  And I've no intention to quit, don't worry. 

*jonqui*: I can see the picture very well. But please, don't bow too deeply I don't want you to fall. 

Thanks to both of you for your funny words!


----------

